# Yosemite To Northern California Coast



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello,
Many thanks to all for their invaluable tips. Here I go again......would anyone be able to tell me the best route for towing from Yosemite to the Northern California coast? My thoughts were along the 120 to the 580 through Livermore and oakland then north on the 101? 
Also, any recommendations for coastal camping in northern california. We are working our way up through the state parks of oregon before heading back to Ontario. THanks for any help.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When are u planning on going. We already have resvations at sequoia and are waiting to book yosemite. We are also planning a get together with some oregon outbackers if u are interested?


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

It appears that you have already chosen the most intelligent route already. Prior to I-580, you will have abrief stint on the 205. From US-101, it will be your choice to cut over to the coast early, or wait until the 101 takes you there. Some of the highways leading to the coast are a bit narrow with lots of turns. May not be the best choice for a longer trailer, or for those who have weak stomachs. (Some of my friends have lost their lunch on the trip to Mendocino, but not while I was driving....)


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

120->205->580 is the way to go, but from there it will depend on where you want to camp next. I really love the Santa Cruz coast area, but that may be a little further South than you wanted to be. I think you mentioned in a previous post that you were planning on going into Sequoia, but what are your plans after that?
--Greg


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Excursions R Us - that route should be fine. You would definately want to avoid 580 in the afternoon due to the *HUGE* commute crush. The Richmond-San Rafael bridge is a toll bridge (the direction you're going), so keep your wallet handy.









Regarding 101 and coastal camping. As you've probably seen, 101 doesn't really come to the coast until about the Eureka area. Are you wanting to find a place on the coast before Eureka? If so, this would involve cutting over the coastal mountain range to hwy 1, which is quite twisty. And, there are not many opportunities to do that. Possibilities are: (1) from hwy 101 to hwy 12 east to Sebastopol, then take the Bodega Hwy to hwy 1. (2) hwy 128 from just north of Cloverdale to hwy 1.

Honestly, I would not recommend going any farther north on hwy 1 than Ft. Bragg. If you are on the coast at the point, take hwy 20 back to hwy 101 and continue north.


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Herbicidal said:


> Excursions R Us - that route should be fine. You would definately want to avoid 580 in the afternoon due to the *HUGE* commute crush. The Richmond-San Rafael bridge is a toll bridge (the direction you're going), so keep your wallet handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. We will be camping on the coast in San Diego and Newport beach as well as through Oregon so I think it would be best to stay on the 101 to Eureka How long is the drive from Yosemite to say Eureka? Are there any recommended campgrounds from Eureka to Crescent City? Thanks.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

According to Google maps, Yosemite to Eureka is about 450 miles via the route we all seem to agree upon. I would strongly suggest breaking that drive up into two days. Santa Rosa is about 1/2 way and I'm sure you could find a place in that area for a brief overnighter. Maybe even stay in a motel for a night. From Santa Rosa to Eureka is about 216 miles.

For camping reservations in California, check out this link. Reserve America is what CA uses. Some options between Eureka and Crescent City are (if you stay with state parks):

Trinidad State Beach
Patricks Point State Park
Del Norte Coast Redwoods State Park
Jedediah Smith State Park

After Crescent City, you head into Oregon. I would do some searches on those parks to ensure they can accomodate your size rig.


----------

